# More Western Canada quetions



## sfwilshire (Aug 26, 2007)

I have been trying to round out my June 2008 vacation. I had a week booked at Pacific Shores and just today booked a week at Elkhorn at the Lodges in Alberta. There are three nights between the two. I had originally planned on taking a week between Pacific Shores and somewhere in Alberta, but I got a bit nervous for a couple of reasons. It seemed that Alberta was going to be harder to get later in June and into July. I'm also not sure what my work situation will be next year, so wasn't sure if I'd be able to take my usual 3 1/2 weeks off in June.

There were only a couple of reviews of Elkhorn at the Lodges, so any comments on that resort or the location also appreciated. 

So now the question is, what's the best way to spend the three nights between Pacific Shores and the Elkhorn? A timeshare half way between would be nice. Even nicer if I could get it with II as I have more weeks in danger of expiring there. Fairmont Hot Springs is showing up a lot, but it's almost as far from Pacific Shores as Banff is. Hotels would be an option if necessary.

My original plan was to spend three or four nights at some point in Victoria and Vancouver, possibly at the beginning and end of the trip.

I haven't decided what airport we'll fly into as it's not looking good for ff tickets. I guess somewhere halfway between the two would be good. Any suggestions in that area also appreciated.

I'm having trouble getting excited about my planning, but I know this will be a fun trip if we can work it out.

Thanks for your help.

Sheila


----------



## Victoria (Aug 26, 2007)

It is about 1500 miles from pacific Shores to Elkorn.  We have stayed at both resorts, and they are totally different.  Whaen you leave Pacific Shores, it would be a day's drive to Fairmont, or a long day to Calgary.    We have also stayed at The Grand Canadian in Canmore, and that is a wonderful resort.  It will take another day to drive to Elkorn from Calgary, so you will not have much time to spend elsewhere if you have only a three day window to get there.  You would enjoy spending the extra time in the Banff area.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 26, 2007)

Pacific Shores to Calgary is about 1100km or nearly 700 miles.  That is a very long drive in one day particularly when you add the time for the ferry crossing from Vancouver Island.  It would also mean constant driving and no opportunity to enjoy the scenery on the way.  As you have 3 nights (i.e. 4 days) between locations I would think it far better to break the journey down into more easily manageable chunks and enjoy the trip as part of the vacation.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 26, 2007)

Kelowna would be a good stopping point between the 2 resorts. I know that there always seems to be availability with RCI Points at Holiday Park. Manteo Beach Club which exchanges with II is a beautiful resort on the lake in Kelowna and there is also the Grand Okanagon.


----------



## Art (Aug 26, 2007)

From Vancouver to Calgary might involve driving on Canada 1 (there aren't a whole lot of ways through the Canadian Rockies).  If indeed your plans call for going that path, be sure to get an up-date on road construction.  There was some fairly serious work being done on 1 in July near the BC-AB border.

Once the work is done, that section of 1 will be an expressway, but until it is finished, it is slow going.  Someone from BC ought to be able to provide an up-date on the construction schedule.

Art


----------



## Kola (Aug 26, 2007)

Art said:


> From Vancouver to Calgary might involve driving on Canada 1 (there aren't a whole lot of ways through the Canadian Rockies).  If indeed your plans call for going that path, be sure to get an up-date on road construction.  There was some fairly serious work being done on 1 in July near the BC-AB border.
> 
> Once the work is done, that section of 1 will be an expressway, but until it is finished, it is slow going.  Someone from BC ought to be able to provide an up-date on the construction schedule.
> 
> Art



I agree with that, as I was driving on Hwy 1 in BC in early July. In some sections an entirely new route is beng built, in others major improvements to the existing road. The bottom line is that you will be driving at reduced speed and there are likely to be many trucks sharing the highway. Frankly, I would not bother with any construction schedule for that highway needs several years of intensive consruction work.
As far as resorts go, if you can spare the time, one option would be Bighorn at Radium Hot Springs which is just outside the National Park. Or you could stay a day or two in one of motels in the area.

Mike


----------



## eal (Aug 27, 2007)

According to mapquest it is 612 miles from Pacific Shores to Elkhorn at the Lodges in Canmore.  
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...e&1s=bc&1z=&2pn=&2a=&2c=canmore&2s=ab&2z=&r=f

If I were doing the trip I would drive from Pacific Shores to Kelowna and stay at Manteo Beach Resort for two nights, then drive to Radium and stay at Bighorn Meadows Resort on the third night.  To get to Radium you head south on highway #95 at Golden, thus avoiding some of the construction on Highway 1.

From Pacific Shores to Kelowna (including a 1 1/2 hour ferry journey from Nanaimo to Horseshoe Bay) is 313 miles
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=Kelowna&2s=BC&2z=&panelbtn=2

from Kelowna to Radium is 278 miles
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...a=&2c=radium+hot+springs&2s=BC&2z=&panelbtn=2

from Radium to Canmore is a short trip, 102 miles
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=canmore&2s=AB&2z=&panelbtn=2

I am sure you will have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Canuck (Aug 28, 2007)

Great advise Eal! 

We live in Calgary and have family on Vancouver Island and in Vancouver.  We have done the trip in 1 day and we hate it.....it's awful!  Stopping in Kelowna or some other town/city with a lake would be a nice break (maybe Salmon Arm)!  Kelowna has great wineries and it's a lovely area.

It's a beautiful drive, take your time and enjoy it!


----------

